# RIP Mr Goldfish.



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I lost my goldfish today. He developed some swelling that I believe was a tumor.
He will be very much missed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your goldfish!! He sure was pretty!


----------



## SueK (Aug 7, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you. Its still sad for me to look at the tank and see my goldfish gone. 
Unfortunately my qt tank is tied up at the moment, eventually I will give another goldfish a nice new home.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your goldie. He was gorgeous. :-(


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

So sorry you lost your friend. He sure was gorgeous.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

He was an absolute beaut! I'm very sorry to hear you lost him.


----------

